

Dwolla Calls Bitcoin Exchange Suit 'Specious' - hornokplease
http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/177_46/dwolla-bitcoin-exchange-tradehill-lawsuit-1047292-1.html

======
paulhauggis
I would really like to know: Did Dwolla actually say "no charge-backs" on
their site? If so, who was expected to pay when there was obvious fraud?

This is one of the benefits of using a credit card online. The CC companies
take care of all fraud for you. They make it very easy to dispute charges.

